# Is there a fuse for obd2 port?



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I would doubt there is. Try plugging the gauge into another car and see if it works. It might just be too cold right now.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Should be a 5amp fuse, at least as a general rule.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

It was a bad connection to the gauge. Didnt clip the plug in all the way lol. Guess i was too excited to get it hooked up. Thanks all


----------

